# DW yes or No? Honda Concept



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So Yes or No ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely. Yes. 

Very cool wee car. 

Cooks


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Indeed Yes !


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Cool looking car. Deffo yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Big yes here love the new Honda styling direction from Drerey pensioners cars to pure retro style wagon:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's very cool. However, the wheels look wrong somehow. For me it needs something more akin to a monoblock style or fat 5. Perhaps even an encased full trim style. It's as if they had took it to the wire, and only had time to buy some rims from "dodgy Bazza" on our favourite auction site.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like a MK1 Escort.:lol:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Best looking concept car for a while. Yes.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

No, not for me...a big step to the past instead of the future I think


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting design, ... maybe.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

No, as in not for me. Yes as in our streets need diversity/individuality, not just gray VW Passats.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ET go home.:lol:


----------

